# Apple LivePhoto - Can you do it on Canon ? or LightRoom?



## degies (Sep 20, 2015)

So Apple came out with this new thing of Live Photo's. I know Apple did not create it, that was HTC with ZOE, but they are going to make it popular. I am no Apple Fan boy , but I have a iPhone and I do use it, but normally I just pack out the old 5D and take a real photo. I have done some stuff with HDR and video is not really something I do so this Live Photo thing really intrigues me. For me a great photo is one that brings out some emotion, draw on my curiosity or simply make me go wow. I have been trying to do some time-lapse since I am of the opinion video is going to kill stills eventually given that with 4k or 8k video you can pull a single frame out to get a still from almost anything you shoot. For me time-lapse was still's answer to video, however this live Photo could be very interesting and a better option as it is still still images and time-laps that is still images made into a video. 

Now I lack the creative touch and advance PhotoShop skills so what they do might be possible with some short time-lapse techniques ,but time-lapse makes stills into a video and that is not what I understand a LivePhoto to be. 
My question to the CR crowd is if there is way to do this if you have a standard dslr and PS or some similar software package? 

Just in case you do not know what I am on about here is a link
http://www.theverge.com/2015/9/10/9300055/live-photos-could-change-photography#ooid=t2bDFndzrSWCsuptbQ4iVCM1A_QRpRzz


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 20, 2015)

I believe that something similar has been available on some Canon cameras. Basically, they take a short 4 sec video clip just before it captures the still. A movie digest is formed by combining the clips.

It has not caught on with me. It only works in jpeg mode, and I prefer raw. I also like the shutter to capture the photo when I press the shutter button rather than delay.

Canon calls it the Hybrid Auto Mode, my G1X II has it. Its annoying for me to use. It delays getting the shot by 4 seconds.

Perhaps Apples version will work better, but its not a new feature.


----------

